# visa help question - what address will I stay at?



## LondonLen (May 18, 2014)

Hi all,

First thanks to all the regulars on here - I've already seen a lot of useful threads which have helped me a lot in the last few days.

I'm Australian and applying for a UK Ancestry visa, I have a job lined up in London, I think I have all the required docs, everything seems good, but with this question in the online application:

"What is the main address and the contact details of where you will be staying whilst in the UK?"

Can I just put the name of a hotel? I will have to be in temporary accommodation until I secure a lease.

Has anyone heard of problems with this part of the application?

thanks for any advice


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

I think it should be OK to put the name of the hotel in which you'll be staying at.


----------



## LondonLen (May 18, 2014)

Im thinking so too Ash - thanks


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

I might be wrong, so wait for Joppa or one of the other experts to confirm, but as far as I understand you'll need something more permanent than a hotel. If you have friends or family living in London, you'll need a letter from them and their landlord saying that it's OK for you to live there untill you find your own accommodation. You'll also need a property inspection report (ours was about £150) to show that there won't be over crowding. In this case you'll give as much info as possible, rental contract, floor plans etc.

But like I said I'm no expert, so just wait for someone to confirm or say I'm talking rubbish! 

Good luck!


----------



## LondonLen (May 18, 2014)

In case this helps - 

I applied for UK Ancestry visa with just a hotel listed as my address to stay in UK. I included comments in a cover letter explaining my plans (find temp accomm then find more permanent).

The visa was approved, they didn't ask me about the accommodation part at all. In my case I had a job offer and surplus savings to support myself which I think makes it easier for them to approve.


----------

